# Motor Trend Virtual Road Test: S6 vs. M3 vs. E63 AMG



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Gotta hand it to Motor Trend. They've set the bar higher with their virtual road tests, computer animated video that shows you performance based on data they logged in their testing. It's perhaps the next step in road test interactivity online. Their latest covers the recent comparo between the S6, M5 and E63 AMG.
Check it out here...
http://www.motortrend.com/road...n_vrt


----------

